# Grantham underground Reservoir, Lincs, Oct15



## The Wombat

*I have wanted to see this place for over 2 years, so was great to see it at last. I like photographing Victorian brickwork, which upstood years of use and then years of neglect, and is still in good condition. Many thanks to Hughie for this one.

Very little history on the place but this is the underground Victorian reservoir of the Grantham Water Company which was formed in 1855.

Explored with the most excellent company of Mikeymutt, Rubex & JanovitchGagovan.*
































Rubex & The Wombat















And Finally, the group shot





thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

That's awesome. great set of pics. Place id love to see myself tbh. Glad you finally got to see it


----------



## The Wombat

DirtyJigsaw said:


> That's awesome. great set of pics. Place id love to see myself tbh. Glad you finally got to see it



Thanks mate


----------



## HughieD

Stunning set there mate.


----------



## smiler

I enjoyed your take on the place Wombat, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Rubex

Haha that's brilliant Wombat! Really great photos of this place


----------



## The Wombat

Thanks all


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Ooooh, I like that!


----------



## flyboys90

Great collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt

You got some nice shots here mate


----------



## UrbanX

Stunning set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat

Many thanks everyone 
Enjoyed this explore, and enjoyed the company I was with


----------



## yangchen324

Hey! Where is this?


----------



## The Wombat

yangchen324 said:


> Hey! Where is this?


Grantham!


----------



## yangchen324

The Wombat said:


> Grantham!


..... Where abouts can i find this place. I live in grantham LOL


----------



## The Wombat

yangchen324 said:


> ..... Where abouts can i find this place. I live in grantham LOL


Hello,
Many thanks for your interest.

I will be honest with you, I've had few requests, All from New, Un-established members asking for various reasons including ghost hunting, wanting to make a video there, art courses, or enquiries if the land around it was for sale (!).

You sound genuine, but the reason I don't want to give out access is as you could be the police / security / landowner / pikey / arsonist / vandal etc. 

Ive been back to sites before which I have posted on this and other forums to find they have been looted, or trashed. 

All I can suggest is you get involved with the community, and post up a few explores yourself. It’s a great site, and you'll be hooked soon.


----------



## Kilted Mac

Cracking place and pictures...did you unwind a long length of string behind you so you didn't get lost ?!
All the galleries look the similar !


----------



## yangchen324

The Wombat said:


> Hello,
> Many thanks for your interest.
> 
> I will be honest with you, I've had few requests, All from New, Un-established members asking for various reasons including ghost hunting, wanting to make a video there, art courses, or enquiries if the land around it was for sale (!).
> 
> You sound genuine, but the reason I don't want to give out access is as you could be the police / security / landowner / pikey / arsonist / vandal etc.
> 
> Ive been back to sites before which I have posted on this and other forums to find they have been looted, or trashed.
> 
> All I can suggest is you get involved with the community, and post up a few explores yourself. It’s a great site, and you'll be hooked soon.


yo g my bruvver showed me it i spent like 40 minutes looking at maps and diff shit for the entrace an i found it cheers tho them photos did help me abit


----------



## yangchen324

The Wombat said:


> Hello,
> Many thanks for your interest.
> 
> I will be honest with you, I've had few requests, All from New, Un-established members asking for various reasons including ghost hunting, wanting to make a video there, art courses, or enquiries if the land around it was for sale (!).
> 
> You sound genuine, but the reason I don't want to give out access is as you could be the police / security / landowner / pikey / arsonist / vandal etc.
> 
> Ive been back to sites before which I have posted on this and other forums to find they have been looted, or trashed.
> 
> All I can suggest is you get involved with the community, and post up a few explores yourself. It’s a great site, and you'll be hooked soon.


dont worry bro me an my mates r gonna clean it an take care of it were gonna try make it clean


----------



## Wrench

The Wombat said:


> Hello,
> Many thanks for your interest.
> 
> I will be honest with you, I've had few requests, All from New, Un-established members asking for various reasons including ghost hunting, wanting to make a video there, art courses, or enquiries if the land around it was for sale (!).
> 
> You sound genuine, but the reason I don't want to give out access is as you could be the police / security / landowner / pikey / arsonist / vandal etc.
> 
> Ive been back to sites before which I have posted on this and other forums to find they have been looted, or trashed.
> 
> All I can suggest is you get involved with the community, and post up a few explores yourself. It’s a great site, and you'll be hooked soon.


Sounds like good advice


----------



## Hopeyouguessmyname

you have to love the workmanship on these. Top stuff


----------

